# 6.8 spc for deer



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone have experience hunting with this cartridge? Seems like it'd be a fine deer cartridge out to 150-200 yds. Have an opportunity to pick up a rifle chambered in 6.8 for a reasonable trade.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

It will work. I have one I intend to use in 2015. It has taken a lot of other game.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

She was about 100 yards broadside. She ran about 50 yards before falling over dead. shot in the lungs. entrance wound was about 3 inches in the rib cavity and had a 1 inch exit wound on other side. Looks like it sort of exploded in the lungs. While cutting up I found a 47 gr piece of lead. I am happy with how it performed and wouldn't hesitate to use again for under a 300 yard shot..


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. Hope the guy still wants to sell. Seems like a great cartridge.


----------

